
Opscode Cookbooks - fogus
http://cookbooks.opscode.com/
======
bcl
Nice! I really need to look into Chef. I used to work with their CEO and he
has some really good ideas on reliability and maintainability of systems.

Don't forget to check out his O'Reilly Radar Blog -
<http://radar.oreilly.com/jesse/>

------
raxmus
Thanks for the kind comments. We're working on improvements to the site now.
More information on packages is definitely in the works.

\- Barry

------
Sapient
Cool concept and a really nice implementation.

I would love to see some more information on the listed packages though

